# NEW Google COLOR Satellite Imagery - FREE!



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Just thought I would mention here about Google's new service.

"The satellite technology, which Google began offering late Monday at http://maps.google.com is part of the package that the Mountain View-based company acquired when it bought digital map maker Keyhole Corp. for an undisclosed amount nearly six months ago.

This marks the first time since the deal closed that Google has offered free access to Keyhole's high-tech maps through its search engine. Users previously had to pay $29.95 to download a version of Keyhole's basic software package.

A more traditional map will continue to be the first choice served up by Google's search engine. Users will have the option of retrieving a satellite picture by clicking on a button. "

Here is the link and just click on the hot link word "satellite" in the upper right hand corner! It looks REAL good in C-O-L-O-R!

Google Satellite Imagery - FREE


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey cool thanks....


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

I tried it out, the info is really up to date!


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow, great site.... I live in such a small town that noone has ever thought we had street names..... according to this we do. LoL

Thanks for the Link!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

After some comments elsewhere and requests for more detailed photo's, I have written instructions how you might be able to download high-resolution photos from terraserver - WHEN THEY ARE AVAILABLE.

Here it goes:

I just discovered a way to use terraserver to get highly detailed photos when they are available for a specific area. I am not up on the details BUT I got it to work for me through some tweaking and playing around.

1. First, use the following link to go to terraserver for a reference point and a HIGHLY detailed photo. I am NOT making it a hyperlink for a simple reason - you basically hack several spots within the URL to include your request for another geographic area, AND, to tweak it further to at least obtain some image that might be larger in scope that the following original:

http://terraserver-usa.com/GetImageArea ... 000&logo=1

2. Now comes some of the trickier parts. Look for where it says "?lon=" above and you will note a number right afterwards that has a MINUS sign first. This is actually the correct LONGITUDE for this particular photo. To see if terraserver has a detailed photo for a specific location, you need to plug the LONGITUDE in here AND MAKE sure you add the minus sign (-) for most of North America, AND, you include AT LEAST SIX numbers after the decimal point - the above has seven.

3. Next, look for where it says "&lat=" and plug in your particular LATITUDE there, once again making sure there are at least six or seven numbers after the decimal point. If you do not have those numbers (i.e., I just have two-digit degrees, minutes and seconds), I simply added ZERO'S (0) to complete the number.

4. Now, for some areas, they have some detailed photos BUT NOT like the above sample. If you follow the above instructions and obtain a grey image, then you will have to reset some numbers. Once again, reference the above URL and you will see immediately after the "lon" and "lat" numbers, there is "&t=4", followed by "&s=8". Replace the number "4" with a number "1" and the "8" with the number "10". This will set the parameters differently. When I used the above link and tried to look at Springfield, IL, all I got was a grey screen and no picture. BUT, when I reset the "s" and the "t", I was able to obtain a nice picture of our downtown.

Here is the URL with ALL THE ABOVE TWEAKS:

http://terraserver-usa.com/GetImageArea ... 000&logo=1

5. Once you find an image you like, simply right click on the photo, then select "SAVE AS" whatever you want to name it, and then that picture file can then be imported into MS Word, Corel WordPerfect, or whatever program you use to either enlarge the photo, cut-and-paste from the photo, or the like.

This is my first attempt at this and I have had some assistance from another forum but I think the above will get you all where want to - or able to!

Let me know how it all works for you!!


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

So how do you get to Google's Satellite stuff?

Is it Terraserver or Keyhole?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

The Norseman said:


> So how do you get to Google's Satellite stuff?
> 
> Is it Terraserver or Keyhole?


Hey Norseman

Go to http://maps.google.com

that will bring up a map of the US. Point your mouse cursor at the place you want to see better. It will re-shift the map to center on your click. Next, on the left hand side of the screen, click the plus (+) sign until you are sufficiently zoomed in. Next, on the upper right side of the page, you will see the word "Satellite". Click satellite and it will switch to a satellite view. Note howver that not all of the US is setup as of this moment. Google Maps is still in beta. That is why you can also go over to Terra!

Benelli


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

By the way... additionally you can click and hold the map and drag it left/right/up/down

Have fun!

Benelli


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Cool! I could zoom in enough to see my house and shed in the back yard.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Here is a link to a great site that the author has written FREE software to use existing maps, photos and topo maps to get detailed printouts:

USA Photomaps


----------

